# Rapid RSV Procedure Code



## TracyS (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope someone can help me with this. I work for a pediatric practice and am having trouble getting BC to pay for procedure code 87807 which we are using for the Rapid RSV (respiratory syncytial virus) test because they consider it a laboratory only test. 

They are telling me that they will pay for other tests including procedure 87420 Infectious agent antigen detection by enzyme immunoassay technique, qualitative and quantitative, multiple-step method; adenovirus enteric types 40/41        respiratory synctial virus.

Can I use this procedure instead? If not is there a better code?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 23, 2009)

I think 87807 is the correct code.  I'm no expert in Lab coding, but doesn't "direct optical observation" mean it is a rapid test?  What codes do you use for rapid strep and rapid flu?  (87880 and 87804)?  If they cover those why not 87807?  Same category just a different infectious agent...

Who DOESN'T have problems with Blue Cross?


----------



## TracyS (Jan 28, 2009)

Lisa,

All our other major insurance carriers are paying for the 87807 and yes we do use 87880 & 87804 for strep & flu.

You're right it is always something with BC.  

Thank you for the info.


----------

